# Sexy



## Anton (Jul 24, 2017)

Didn't spend any time figuring out a better title. We can't get a hold of each other's knives so let's see some pictures of what you deem appropriate 

Here is one


----------



## sharptools (Jul 24, 2017)

Anton said:


> Didn't spend any time figuring out a better title. We can't get a hold of each other's knives so let's see some pictures of what you deem appropriate
> 
> Here is one
> View attachment 36441


Wow what is that?


----------



## daveb (Jul 24, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Wow what is that?



It's not $30.:cool2:


----------



## panda (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## parbaked (Jul 24, 2017)

That's hot!


----------



## Anton (Jul 25, 2017)

panda said:


>



That's what I'm talking about 

Trade you a Kato for that


----------



## XooMG (Jul 25, 2017)

Not in my possession and more, but definitely one of the prettier knives I've owned.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 25, 2017)

daveb said:


> It's not $30.:cool2:



Seriously, what knives are those? they look amazing.


----------



## Anton (Jul 25, 2017)

^ Devin Thomas


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 25, 2017)

daveb said:


> It's not $30.:cool2:



:rofl2:


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 25, 2017)

Anton - your entire collection is "sexy".

XooMG - your photos are always :bigeek:

Here's my DT...love this thing.


----------



## valgard (Jul 25, 2017)

potato picture, not potato knife. this one is not with me.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 25, 2017)

XooMG said:


> Not in my possession and more, but definitely one of the prettier knives I've owned.



Definately


----------



## DevinT (Jul 26, 2017)

Very nice, thanks Anton. 

Hoss


----------



## trilby (Jul 26, 2017)

Extremely sexy!


----------



## Wdestate (Jul 26, 2017)

my sexiest "loud" knife


----------



## valgard (Jul 26, 2017)

really like those Lisch handles and bolster. How does it perform?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 27, 2017)

Some cool knives here.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Wdestate (Jul 27, 2017)

valgard said:


> really like those Lisch handles and bolster. How does it perform?



i love it, he uses a variation on a s grind, super comfy handle into bolster feel and just a good profile for the way i cut. i have a lot of knives and this one has become my go to (might be because it still has that new car feel as well to me)


----------



## Brady686 (Jul 27, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


>


 awesome kagekiyo and kikuryu!!


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 27, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


>



Is that a Kato Damascus?


----------



## bryan03 (Jul 27, 2017)

my "new" toy ... is sexy


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 27, 2017)

bryan03 said:


> my "new" toy ... is sexy



Does that upload to instagram automatically? ;p


----------



## bryan03 (Jul 27, 2017)

hell no


----------



## valgard (Jul 27, 2017)

That's a damascus standard kato.


----------



## hmansion (Jul 27, 2017)

bryan03 said:


> my "new" toy ... is sexy



How many megapixels?? :biggrin:

Still miss my Nikon F4...


----------



## hmansion (Jul 27, 2017)

ashy2classy said:


> Here's my DT...love this thing.



Wow! I'm generally a ho-wood-is-fine guy, but that handle really makes the knife "pop"! Gorgeous!


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 7, 2018)

Damn nice. &#128513;

Also, your inbox is full and I am trying to reply to your message!


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 7, 2018)

panda said:


>



Nice ***** pic. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## chuck239 (Apr 7, 2018)

Anton said:


> Didn't spend any time figuring out a better title. We can't get a hold of each other's knives so let's see some pictures of what you deem appropriate
> 
> Here is one
> View attachment 36441



Im glad to see you still have that one. If you plan on letting go of any of those DTs let me know. (I should get first dibs haha)


----------



## Anton (Apr 7, 2018)

chuck239 said:


> Im glad to see you still have that one. If you plan on letting go of any of those DTs let me know. (I should get first dibs haha)



Once I know you are really back in the game and fooling around... !


----------



## CB1968 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Anton (Apr 7, 2018)

CB1968 said:


>



Show off....!


----------



## Anton (Apr 7, 2018)

CB1968 said:


>



And that western DT is the value Star there


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 8, 2018)

panda said:


>



I NEED THIS


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 8, 2018)

CB1968 said:


>



That DT tho


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 8, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> my sexiest "loud" knife



what knife is this, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 8, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> what knife is this, if you dont mind me asking?



It's made by David Lisch. He calls it his dream x pattern


----------



## Neko (Apr 8, 2018)

Just a little sexy :wink:


----------



## chuck239 (Apr 9, 2018)

Anton said:


> Once I know you are really back in the game and fooling around... !



Well, I guess I now have to look up how to post a photo to show you Im not joking. However, when it comes to knives, I feel like you should trust me haha...


----------



## valgard (Apr 9, 2018)

Just a bit...


Neko said:


> Just a little sexy :wink:


----------



## valgard (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Neko (Apr 9, 2018)

valgard said:


> View attachment 39150



Nice! If the light is good tomorrow, I'll post a combination just as worthy :fanning:


----------



## Neko (Apr 9, 2018)

Needed to pare back the sexy just a little


----------



## Anton (Apr 9, 2018)

valgard said:


> View attachment 39150



blasphemy


----------



## valgard (Apr 9, 2018)

uh... sorry? [emoji12]


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


>



yo when are you going to put a fancy handle on that thing so that you can give me the stock one?


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 11, 2018)

panda said:


> yo when are you going to put a fancy handle on that thing so that you can give me the stock one?



Ha, Im not really a fancy handle guy. But youve got dibs if I do.


----------



## Neko (Apr 15, 2018)

Shig Kitaeji with a slight mod and finishing by Kiya


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 16, 2018)

Three coveted Japanese makers


Tsukasa Hinoura Ryusui Tobi-Mon &#40658;&#27969;&#27700;&#39131;&#32011; 150mm petty
Shigefusa Kitae-ji 165mm nakiri
Yoshiaki Fujiwara / Kiyoshi Kato Kurouchi 240mm gyuto


----------



## Neko (Apr 16, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Three coveted Japanese makers
> View attachment 39172
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Ryusui Tobi-Mon &#40658;&#27969;&#27700;&#39131;&#32011; 150mm petty
> ...



That middle one is now very hard to find. When I moved to Japan in 2015 you could find a few Shigefusas in Tokyo, they've now all but vanished.


----------



## dmccurtis (Apr 16, 2018)

Neko said:


> Shig Kitaeji with a slight mod and finishing by Kiya



Do tell  what's the mod?


----------



## Neko (Apr 16, 2018)

dmccurtis said:


> Do tell  what's the mod?



I reduced the blade height from 52mm to 48mm, it previously felt a little tall for my liking. The edge and bevel were finished by Kiya and it just sings.


----------



## Neko (Apr 21, 2018)

another beauty, Shig yo-gyuto 210mm


----------



## Kristoff (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi guys, just a couple of questions. How do you post pics without using a hosting site? And why is the Shig kitaeji nakiri very rare now? 

Thanks


----------



## bkultra (Apr 21, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> Hi guys, just a couple of questions. How do you post pics without using a hosting site? And why is the Shig kitaeji nakiri very rare now?
> 
> Thanks



Only supporting members can upload directly to the site. 

All Shigs are rare these days, kitaeji even more so.


----------



## Neko (Apr 21, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Only supporting members can upload directly to the site.
> 
> All Shigs are rare these days, kitaeji even more so.



I'm living in Tokyo and they're rare. I was fortunate to purchase mine from Maksim many years ago.


----------



## Kristoff (Apr 21, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Only supporting members can upload directly to the site.
> 
> All Shigs are rare these days, kitaeji even more so.



Thanks for the reply. The Shig kitaeji suji is one of the hardest to come by. Just cant seem to find anyone who wants to part with it


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## valgard (Apr 22, 2018)

Dropping the bombs


Lucretia said:


>


----------



## valgard (Apr 22, 2018)

My newest addition to sexy

View attachment 39214

View attachment 39215


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 22, 2018)

Lucretia said:


>


Damn it Lucretia! That knife got my juices flowing when you posted it in the "World's Most Beautiful Knife" thread back in 09/2017. Seeing it again just got me hankering all over again. Most beautiful? Sexiest? Matters not. Most desirable indeed!


----------



## Neko (Apr 22, 2018)

valgard said:


> My newest addition to sexy
> 
> View attachment 39214
> 
> View attachment 39215



just stunning, more details please :fanning:


----------



## Viggetorr (Apr 22, 2018)

Far from a unicorn or a custom, but I find these copper/nickel damascus blades from Hiro incredibly sexy.


----------



## valgard (Apr 22, 2018)

Neko said:


> just stunning, more details please :fanning:



Sakai Takayuki Aogami 2 270 Honyaki (smith Kenji Togashi, grinder Hirotsugu Tosa). Handle and saya in Macassar ebony, Juniper burl, and nickel silver by Cody Paul (thegingerninja). 
I polished the hamon to bring it out.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 23, 2018)

Jesus this apps photo adding ability is woeful


----------



## Neko (Apr 23, 2018)

valgard said:


> Sakai Takayuki Aogami 2 270 Honyaki (smith Kenji Togashi, grinder Hirotsugu Tosa). Handle and saya in Macassar ebony, Juniper burl, and nickel silver by Cody Paul (thegingerninja).
> I polished the hamon to bring it out.



I just checked Cody's facebook and instagram feed, his work is simply beautiful. Have to look at having some of my knives re-handled. For your photo, you're polishing is a little hard to see but I'm sure equally impressive.


----------



## valgard (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah, pictures here look awful. There is a couple closer ones on the Uchigumori thread but the knife came without a visible hamon.


----------



## valgard (Apr 23, 2018)

Neko said:


> I just checked Cody's facebook and instagram feed, his work is simply beautiful. Have to look at having some of my knives re-handled. For your photo, you're polishing is a little hard to see but I'm sure equally impressive.



Codys work is impressive


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 23, 2018)

valgard said:


> Codys work is impressive


*+1*
And that's an understatement. His work is as extraordinarily beautiful as it is superbly crafted. 
Yet to get one of his handles but his sayas are... seriously delicious! 
It's a good thing wood's not edible. :wink:


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 23, 2018)

:viking:


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 23, 2018)

Neko said:


> I just checked Cody's facebook and instagram feed, his work is simply beautiful. Have to look at having some of my knives re-handled. For your photo, you're polishing is a little hard to see but I'm sure equally impressive.



Cody is probably the best Saya maker I can think of. His work is stunning. I have a Saya from him and a second one coming. The one I have is remarkable and truly friction fit.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Apr 23, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Jesus this apps photo adding ability is woeful



Apps photo resolution takes us back to 20 yr old digital cams saving to stiffy disks.


----------



## valgard (Apr 23, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> Cody is probably the best Saya maker I can think of. His work is stunning. I have a Saya from him and a second one coming. The one I have is remarkable and truly friction fit.



Yeah this saya is pretty mind blowing. Finish on the wood is fantastic, incredible attention to detail, and everything is tight as a... never mind [emoji38]


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucretia said:


>



Yass... dat's sexy :goodpost:


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2018)

Has anyone ever done a carbon fiber handle? With a black patina blade would be cool af


----------



## bkultra (Apr 23, 2018)

Haburn does some really nice CF handles.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 23, 2018)

panda said:


> Has anyone ever done a carbon fiber handle? With a black patina blade would be cool af



I have carbon fiber ferrules on two of my San mai HHH blades with black San mai. They look stunning.


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 23, 2018)

Matt delosso does some carbon fibre handles. I have one from him on a kono honyaki, feels nice in hand


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2018)

pics


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2018)

could this be fabricated over a regular handle? https://www.customautotrim.com/vinyl-wrap/carbon-fiber-wrap/dn-cfblk/


----------



## bkultra (Apr 23, 2018)

Here


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2018)

this could work except for the bolster, no thanks. maybe marko will do one for me on our project.


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 23, 2018)

these are both carbon fibers from matt, im sure they are not your cup of tea but i bet he could make whatever you want.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 23, 2018)

panda said:


> this could work except for the bolster, no thanks. maybe marko will do one for me on our project.



100% carbon fiber yo handle, coke bottle shape? On a KS honyaki clone would look sick and be supremely functional.


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2018)

no, d-shape wa but yeah 100% coverage no ferrule like that haburn above minus the bolster

this was my inspiration


----------



## Neko (Apr 24, 2018)

Those carbon fiber handles are something else, I've never seen them before.

So here's another knife I picked up yesterday from sharpening at Kiya. It's Yoshihide Gyuto Kasumi 240mm made by Yoshihide, the son of Shigefusa's master craftsman. I used this knife in Singapore a lot, it was my go to for making my golden retriever's home cooked meals. He's now living in Shikoku.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 24, 2018)

panda said:


> no, d-shape wa but yeah 100% coverage no ferrule like that haburn above minus the bolster
> 
> this was my inspiration



I like you. Carbon fiber on a chef is a solid logical choice. Probably be nice and grippy to.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 24, 2018)

panda said:


> this was my inspiration



Well it is penis shaped


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 24, 2018)

Neko said:


> Those carbon fiber handles are something else, I've never seen them before.
> 
> So here's another knife I picked up yesterday from sharpening at Kiya. It's Yoshihide Gyuto Kasumi 240mm made by Yoshihide, the son of Shigefusa's master craftsman. I used this knife in Singapore a lot, it was my go to for making my golden retriever's home cooked meals. He's now living in Shikoku.



Neko, you packing some heat. Very nice and not to many of those floating around.


----------



## brooksie967 (Apr 24, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Well it is penis shaped



+1


----------



## khashy (Apr 24, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Well it is penis shaped



+2


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 24, 2018)

Neko said:


> It's Yoshihide Gyuto Kasumi 240mm made by Yoshihide, the son of Shigefusa's master craftsman. (...)


Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## FoRdLaz (Apr 24, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Well it is penis shaped



Dont be so hard on peniss


----------



## bkultra (Apr 24, 2018)

Panda was very clear that he was inspired by the penis. He isn't concerned about looks, but length matters and he likes to work them hard. Don't get him started on his tip preferences.


----------



## panda (Apr 24, 2018)

you forgot about girth, that's where it really matters


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 24, 2018)

Girth is how real damage is done.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Panda was very clear that he was inspired by the penis. He isn't concerned about looks, but length matters and he likes to work them hard. Don't get him started on his tip preferences.



Hahahahaha. Damn, yall are savage.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 24, 2018)

It's not about size. It's about meters per second.


----------



## panda (Apr 24, 2018)

About the motion
Which is how I compensate for lack of both length and girth.


----------



## larrybard (Apr 24, 2018)

panda said:


> About the motion
> Which is how I compensate for lack of both length and girth.



TMI


----------



## panda (Apr 24, 2018)

i was talking about my sewing technique for repairing work trousers (i dont like actual chef pants). short and thin needle fast in n out motion with thread to seal the holes back up..


----------



## Neko (Apr 28, 2018)

240mm kasumi


----------



## Neko (May 1, 2018)

Shigefusa Nakiri Kitaeji 165mm


----------



## Anton (May 2, 2018)

Neko said:


> Shigefusa Nakiri Kitaeji 165mm



meh...


----------



## Neko (May 2, 2018)

Anton said:


> meh...



Yeah you're right, it doesn't cut it on the sexy thread :newhere:


----------



## dmourati (May 2, 2018)




----------



## geoff_nocon (May 3, 2018)

hiromoto honyaki gyuto rehandled by Dave Martell. Dave did an excellent job


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 3, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> hiromoto honyaki gyuto rehandled by Dave Martell. Dave did an excellent job



So, YOU are the lucky bastard!!! :spiteful:

I envy you! :viking:


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 3, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> So, YOU are the lucky bastard!!! :spiteful:
> 
> I envy you! :viking:



Yes indeed lol. Its my first yo handle knife and rehandle. Dave definetly set the bar high on this one


----------

